# Dynamic DNS



## Vallabh (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello guys. I am not able to solve this Dynamic DNS problem, please help.
Below are my dhcpd6.conf and named.conf file.

dhcpd6.conf:



```
ddns-updates on;           # default but good practice
ddns-update-style interim; # only supported active option

option dhcp6.name-servers 2606:4900:1::5;
option dhcp6.domain-search "hamilton.net";

option dhcp6.preference 255;

option dhcp6.rapid-commit;

# The subnet where the server is attached
#  (i.e., the server has an address in this subnet)
subnet6 2606:4900:1::/64 {
# Place holder for NIC card
}

# A second subnet behind a relay agent
subnet6 2606:4900:0:13::/64 {
        range6 2606:4900:0:13:96:31:182:11 2606:4900:0:13:96:31:182:20;

        option dhcp6.name-servers 2606:4900:1::5;
        option dhcp6.domain-search "x.net";
        allow unknown-clients;
        #allow client-updates;
        ddns-domainname "x.net.";
        ddns-rev-domainname "ip6.arpa.";
}
zone x.net.{
     primary dns6.x.net;

}

zone 0.0.0.0.1.0.0.0.0.0.9.4.6.0.6.2.ip6.arpa.{
     primary dns6.x.net;
}
```

named.conf

```
zone "x.net" {
  type master;
  file "/usr/local/etc/namedb/master/x.net.db";

        allow-update {2606:4900:1::5;};

};

zone "0.0.0.0.1.0.0.0.0.0.9.4.6.0.6.2.ip6.arpa" {
  type master;
  file "/usr/local/etc/namedb/master/0.0.0.0.1.0.0.0.0.0.9.4.6.0.6.2.ip6.arpa.db";

        allow-update {2606:4900:1::5;};
};
```


----------



## Vallabh (Aug 4, 2015)

These are my db files
Forward

```
$ORIGIN
$TTL 3600       ; 1 hour
x.net            IN SOA  x.net. hostmaster.x.net. (
                                2015071472 ; serial
                                10800      ; refresh (3 hours)
                                3600       ; retry (1 hour)
                                604800     ; expire (1 week)
                                3600       ; minimum (1 hour)
                                )
                        NS      dns6.x.net.
               
                        AAAA    2606:4900:1::5
$ORIGIN x.net.
dns6                    AAAA    2606:4900:1::5
zzzz                    AAAA    2606:4900:1::5
```

Reverse


```
;$ORIGIN .
$TTL 3600       ; 1Hours
0.0.0.0.1.0.0.0.0.0.9.4.6.0.6.2.ip6.arpa. IN SOA x.net. hostmaster.x.net. (
                        2015072901       ; serial
                        10800      ; refresh (3 hours)
                        3600   ; retry (1 hour)
                        604800    ; expire (1 week)
                        3600      ; minimum (1 hour)
)
                        IN      NS      dns6.x.net.
;$ORIGIN
5.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.1.0.0.0.0.0.9.4.6.0.6.2.ip6.arpa. 3600 IN PTR zzzz.x.net.
```


----------



## Vallabh (Aug 4, 2015)

Getting these errors:


```
client 2606:4900:0:13:9013:eac5:b406:74a2#51575: update 'x.net/IN' denied
client 2606:4900:0:13:9013:eac5:b406:74a2#60822: update 'x.net/IN' denied
dhcpd: Unable to add forward map from htcuser to 2606:4900:0:13:96:31:182:15: REFUSED
client 2606:4900:0:13:9013:eac5:b406:74a2#59640: update 'x.net/IN' denied
client 2606:4900:0:13:9013:eac5:b406:74a2#49991: update 'x.net/IN' denied
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 4, 2015)

The host that is adding the address, 2606:4900:0:13:9013:eac5:b406:74a2, is not part of the range you are allowing updates from.

```
allow-update {2606:4900:1::5;};
```


----------



## Vallabh (Aug 5, 2015)

junovitch@ said:


> The host that is adding the address, 2606:4900:0:13:9013:eac5:b406:74a2, is not part of the range you are allowing updates from.
> 
> ```
> allow-update {2606:4900:1::5;};
> ```


Hello this is the temporary ipv6 address of host 2606:4900:0:13:9013:eac5:b406:74a2

The subnet range is 2606:4900:0:13:96:31:182:11 to :20


----------



## Vallabh (Aug 5, 2015)

lI am getting these errors also:

```
dns_master_load: /usr/local/etc/namedb/master/x.net.db:1: unexpected end of line
Aug 5 09:26:41 freebsdipv6 named[17539]: dns_master_load: /usr/local/etc/namedb/master/x.net.db:1: unexpected end of input
Aug 5 09:26:41 freebsdipv6 named[17539]: zone x.net/IN: loading from master file /usr/local/etc/namedb/master/x.net.db failed: unexpected end of input
Aug 5 09:26:41 freebsdipv6 named[17539]: zone x.net/IN: not loaded due to errors.
```


----------

